# Keep getting errors when I post today - is it just me?



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

..site works fine everywhere else - thought it might be something my end?



> Warning: fsockopen(): unable to connect to mail.********.co.uk:25 in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\includes\smtp.php on line 109
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\includes\smtp.php:109) in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\includes\page_header.php on line 475
> 
> ...


UPDATE: it didn't do it when I posted this message. I'll go around the forum and post some crap and see what happens


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

me to but only now and again and only today


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> me to but only now and again and only today


Ditto - only once today so far.

Moley


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Me 3

Comes up with something telling me debug mode! whatever that is


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

doh beat me to it sooooooooo Me 4 instead


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> doh beat me to it sooooooooo Me 4 instead


 

Just happened to me again 

I think that's why we seem to be getting lots of multiple posts.

Moley


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ditto when posting IMs



> Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
> 
> DEBUG MODE
> 
> ...


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Just had the same problem but I think it only happened when I posted in Events. I assumed the message hadn't been posted so tried submitting it again, got the same error message so tried again and got the same but when I looked at the thread all three posts were there.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

its getting worse :!:


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

and me! - get the following error message



> General Error
> 
> Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Happening now for me too when posting a reply to a thread.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Fixed. It was a licensing issue on our Mail server. Reapplied the licence, and its working fine now.

Jae


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Jae


----------

